# can you place your beacon on your backPack



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I am no expert, but in the event you're caught in a slide you could easily lose a backpack, and if you're beacon is in the pack, it might as well be in Turkmenistan because it won't help anyone find you unless it's on you.

Wear the beacon around your chest, under your coat.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

why dont you be smart and take an avi course?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

david_z said:


> Wear the beacon around your chest, under your coat.


this......


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Do what you want imo... its your life.
Seems pretty common-sense to have it attached close to your body and not in a article of gear that comes off/unclipped with some force.
If your guide gives you shit about it.. are you going to argue with him that some people on a internet forum told you otherwise?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can place it there and it'll work just fine. The problem is that the chances of you getting separated from your pack in an avalanche are much greater than getting separated from your chest. 

I always wear my beacon over my base layers and under my jacket. Minimal chance of it getting ripped away. Plus you really don't notice it's there and you look cool at the resort bar with you jacket off drinking a beer.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I've no experience, so this may be moot, but I've seen this as a concern before...
Your chest will keep the beacon warmer, and thus allow a better operating temperature for the batteries in the beacon. Meaning that it will not fail in the cold, as it may in the backpack.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would have to be awfully damn cold for that to happen to a beacon with fresh batteries, but I suppose it could.

Regardless, the beacon is much better suited to be strapped (insert jokes) onto your persona.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I would have to be awfully damn cold for that to happen to a beacon with fresh batteries, but I suppose it could.
> 
> Regardless, the beacon is much better suited to be strapped (insert jokes) onto your persona.


do NOT insert beacon.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> do NOT insert beacon.


Well the batteries would sure stay warm...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

use it and where it as it is intended for best results


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

bcasey said:


> Do what you want imo... its your life.


NO! It is not his life. It is every rescuers life that is risked as well while they are searching for a pack without a body attached to it. Then you have to start probing for the body which can create an extended exposure for everyone else.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I plan on taking an avy course.

I am just realizing the game with back country with regards to risks. Still gonna do it, been DREAMING about it for years. I plan on being as educated as possible, and as prepared equiptment wise as I can be. But I am in the very beginning stages of educating my self on the risks/preparation/equiptment/ and so on etc. hence the occasional moronic question  there's a TON of great info here. Just reading the forums i have learned SO much. 

With regards to the beacon. To be honest, I was thinking about the conditions slightly off piste in some glades, and tree wells were the main thing on my mind (I blame that damn video lol). Regardless I guess it's common sense. It is a crucial piece of equiptment, and as such, when worn, should be WORN PROPERLY. Message received. Thanks guys 

(Not that it matters, but the title should have read IN your backpack) lol


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You did. I read the guys response and it blew my mind so I quit reading other responses and immediately responded in as nice of a way as I could. I then read yours and was like oh Snowolf already posted. 
Oh and wolfie Jeri and I are going up to the Cancuck splitfest that is put together over on split.com. Have you heard about it? It is going to be money over on Rogers Pass. If you aren't doing anything you should come up as well. Maybe Gary can come too? I know he was talking about going to the Silverton splitfest. 
Canuck Splitfest - presented by Prior - Home


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

snowvols said:


> You did. I read the guys response and it blew my mind [/url]



It shouldn't have blown your mind. Because it was just a question. I can however understand how it can be frustrating (for yourself and others) to see people short changing safety - only to have to put others lives at risk for a rescue (you make an excellent point there). Please let me elaborate.... I was asking about beacons with regards to Tree Wells - I had images in my mind of simply falling in a hole and requiring location assistance. This is a situation in which your pack is much less likely to fall of than it would be if you were sliding in a wave of snow - arms flailing overhead, snow ripping and pulling on your garments - and your bag getting torn - or pulled off. In an avalanche - I totally understand what you guys are referring to. I dont have plans to enter high risk avy areas - just slightly off piste in the glades. MY FAULT for not clarifying. 

regardless, I understand safety gear should ALWAYS be worn properly. If you need to wear it for ANY reason, you need to wear it properly.

Again, thankk for all the info guys.
:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's the thing Marcedo, avalanche danger is a floating target. Only the most boring of terrain is relatively safe most of the time. Otherwise, if it's steep enough to ride it's steep enough to slide. Also, if the trees comfortable to ride through, you are still in avalanche danger. That is why you want to learn about the dangers. Once you know, it's fairly easy to avoid 99% of the problems with quick observations. 

The other thing is even riding slightly out of bounds, maybe that is safe. After awhile though, you get bored with it and push it a little more, at some point you might find yourself in very dangerous terrain. Yet another reason to pursue some avalanche education.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

You are so right. The desire to go "a little further" is always a possibility. It's in my nature. bang on about good habits. It's funny I have a semi large group of people coming up, and I find them somewhat resistant - or shall I say - nonchalant about safety when I mention Avy's and tree wells. This is EXTREMELY frustrating. because should I get be one getting buried, i wonder if some will even have a shovel on them. ALternatively, as SNOVOLS already said, should their attitude place me in danger - well.... you see my point.

On the plus side I have a few friends who understand my sudden and serious desire to engage fully on this topic before venturing out. That's why even silly questions like the one in this thread is still such a great learning tool. As such I know EXACTLY who I will be riding with.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It wasn't your question that blew my mind it was the guy who told you it is your life do with it what you want. That is what surprised me and seemed very irresponsible of him to give you that advice. Killz and Snowolf were spot on with everything.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't feel bad I'm also very new to this and am spending time reading books and doing online avy training stuff, the sheer amount of knowledge(built up over time) required to really know how to make good decisions and be safe is staggering and I haven't even scratched the surface. I'm at the point right now where atleast I realize how much I don't know and that's a step in the right direction.

I have _everything_ but my beacon which I should have in the next few weeks but I'm learning than no amount of equipment or resort experience can properly prepare you for a worst case scenario. It's about , training , experience and continued practice practice practice. So god forbid you have to dig your buddy, girlfriend or a stranger out you can rely on your body knowing what to do without too much thought because of all that time you spent with YOUR beacon at your local avalanche practice area.

Snowvols suggested a book I'm REALLY enjoying called "staying alive in Avalanche terrain", do yourself a favor and read it a couple times through before showing up to your first avy class\training.

Good luck be safe and have fun!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Another good thing to do is to daily if you can, read your region`s Avalanche Center`s reports and forecasts even if you are not going riding at all. This gets you really used to doing it and learning the patterns in the weather that lead to increased and just as important for fun decreased avalanche dangers. A lot of people spend a lot of time doing beacon practice and that is really really great, but they neglect to keep their preparation skills sharp and a huge part of that is a basic understanding of meteorology and gathering good weather data to become their own weather and avalanche forecasters.
> 
> After a season of checking in with these forecasts and avalanche reports, you really get a very good feel for your local areas and the spots that seem to always slide and what conditions to look for so this it becomes super easy for you to recognize things out in the field when conditions start changing and you need to get out of an area. I know I am a bit of a weather geek, but it is also fun too.


X2, reading your daily avalanche report is crucial. It also helps build an understanding of what is happening out there. The weather reports on the avalanche report are typically great. I would also recommend watching what the wind flow is. Especially during a storm. Not only can it help you pick out what areas might be more dangerous, but if you're resort riding, it'll tell you what slopes are likely to have the deepest powder. Good things to pick up on now.


----------

